# HBO Go app?



## AdamNJ

So yesterday on Tivo's facebook page they posted a picture of a stuffed animal tivo mascot with a rose in front of the HBO building with a title of "Roamio loves HBO! Do you?"

Does anyone have any reliable rumors that this means an HBO Go app is coming for the HTML5 engine on the Roamio? Maybe it's just wishful thinking, but I would really like this.


----------



## Dan203

Since HBO is also a channel I'm not sure I would read to much into this. However I would LOVE to see HBOGo come to the Roamio.


----------



## jadziedzic

Dan203 said:


> I would LOVE to see HBOGo come to the Roamio.


Me too, but Comcrap doesn't make HBOGo available (here/in general) via Roku so it probably won't show up on TiVo either.


----------



## AdamNJ

jadziedzic said:


> Me too, but Comcrap doesn't make HBOGo available (here/in general) via Roku so it probably won't show up on TiVo either.


So you can't even get HBO Go on your computer? Until that happens, yes def no way you will see it on any devices.


----------



## Dan203

AdamNJ said:


> So you can't even get HBO Go on your computer? Until that happens, yes def no way you will see it on any devices.


No Comcast has some weird dispute with Roku. You can get HBOGo on a PC or on an AppleTV, but not via Roku. I just heard about this recently so I'm not sure what the exact problem is. Probably some sort of money issue.


----------



## halfsheep

Dan203 said:


> No Comcast has some weird dispute with Roku. You can get HBOGo on a PC or on an AppleTV, but not via Roku. I just heard about this recently so I'm not sure what the exact problem is. Probably some sort of money issue.


Comcast wont let hbogo work on the new ps3 app either. So, even if it comes to tivo, us comcast losers may be SOL anyway.


----------



## d_vail

What's the point of hbo go on tivo? Is this just for the people who don't have on demand yet? I live In California and do have on demand and get all my hbo shows on there. I thought recently comcast announced they were starting to roll it out to all markets now for tivo users?


----------



## TivoQueensDad

d_vail said:


> What's the point of hbo go on tivo? Is this just for the people who don't have on demand yet? I live In California and do have on demand and get all my hbo shows on there. I thought recently comcast announced they were starting to roll it out to all markets now for tivo users?


In Cablevision Land, there's no such thing as "On Demand" for anyone with a cablecard. There's no "yet". I doubt they will ever add it. Besides - even if they did, the HBO Go app on my Roku is much better than Cablevision's on demand interface (that you need a cable box to get). I assume a Tivo HBO GO App would be a decent app, hopefully in HD with the current channel still running in the upper right corner of the screen while I "shop" for a show to watch.


----------



## Dan203

d_vail said:


> What's the point of hbo go on tivo? Is this just for the people who don't have on demand yet? I live In California and do have on demand and get all my hbo shows on there. I thought recently comcast announced they were starting to roll it out to all markets now for tivo users?


Yeah if you live in Comcast territory then you probably don't have much use for it. But Comcast only accounts for like 20% of cable users. The rest of us live in areas with cable companies that are not so TiVo friendly.


----------



## artinnj

TivoQueensDad said:


> In Cablevision Land, there's no such thing as "On Demand" for anyone with a cablecard. There's no "yet". I doubt they will ever add it. Besides - even if they did, the HBO Go app on my Roku is much better than Cablevision's on demand interface (that you need a cable box to get). I assume a Tivo HBO GO App would be a decent app, hopefully in HD with the current channel still running in the upper right corner of the screen while I "shop" for a show to watch.


Same for FiOS. Can get HBO Go on Apple devices, but would be nice to have it on my TiVo like Netflix or Hulu Plus.


----------



## trip1eX

d_vail said:


> What's the point of hbo go on tivo? Is this just for the people who don't have on demand yet? I live In California and do have on demand and get all my hbo shows on there. I thought recently comcast announced they were starting to roll it out to all markets now for tivo users?


HBO Go gives you the entire backlog of HBO shows. That is one reason Tivo should have it.

You also get all the current movies for the month although maybe those are all available via your cable co on demand too. I am not sure.

Last you get a much better interface than the typical cable co on-demand UI.


----------



## eaadams

With OnePass on the way... I hope they get this out for my annual Game of Thrones rewatch binge.


----------



## ajwees41

d_vail said:


> What's the point of hbo go on tivo? Is this just for the people who don't have on demand yet? I live In California and do have on demand and get all my hbo shows on there. I thought recently comcast announced they were starting to roll it out to all markets now for tivo users?


 to save room on dvr if the same content is on HBOGO than don't need to record it


----------



## bradleys

I personally would like the hbo stand alone app... I am not sure if it will come as part of the existing HBO GO app or as a separate service.

I cancelled my HBO subscription several months ago and would jump at this service as opposed to the linear delivery model. Looks like they are targeting April.

http://www.cinemablend.com/televisi...h-Its-Standalone-Streaming-Service-68860.html


----------



## Dan203

From what I've read they're using a platform licensed from the MLB to make that new standalone app. Since TiVo already has a MLB app maybe it will mean deploying an HBO app will be possible.

IIRC the current HBOGo app is all Flash based so it doesn't fit into TiVo's new HTML5 based apps platform.


----------



## vurbano

d_vail said:


> What's the point of hbo go on tivo? Is this just for the people who don't have on demand yet? I live In California and do have on demand and get all my hbo shows on there. I thought recently comcast announced they were starting to roll it out to all markets now for tivo users?


are you kidding? Its huge for many Tivo users. On Fios I dont have the ability for on demand with TIvo. same with some cable systems. The only way to have on demand is via one of their expensive monthly fee cable boxes


----------



## vurbano

trip1eX said:


> HBO Go gives you the entire backlog of HBO shows. That is one reason Tivo should have it.
> 
> You also get all the current movies for the month although maybe those are all available via your cable co on demand too. I am not sure.
> 
> Last you get a much better interface than the typical cable co on-demand UI.


It would add tremendous value to Tivo. HBO is the big kahuna of premiums. Best movies, boxing, best series IMO. The ability to go back and watch all of deadwood? or Rome? etc. awesome Next would be a showtime app.


----------



## eaadams

d_vail said:


> What's the point of hbo go on tivo? Is this just for the people who don't have on demand yet? I live In California and do have on demand and get all my hbo shows on there. I thought recently comcast announced they were starting to roll it out to all markets now for tivo users?


I never thought about looking under VOD for GOT. thank you. now I can delete those 4 seasons I have recorded


----------



## rgura

+1 for a HBO Go app on TiVo Roamio


----------



## TexaClone

+1 as well...


----------



## pjoner

+1


----------



## hasbeen

Not only HBO Go but also Showtime Anytime would be great. Since I can't access the on demand stuff from my Cable provider it would be nice to get it from the Tivo. Today, I have to use either my iPad or my Mac to get the stuff to play on the Apple TV connection. Charter won't even support the Apple TV app like most of the rest of the providers do.


----------



## Hagbeard

hasbeen said:


> Not only HBO Go but also Showtime Anytime would be great.


:up: Count me in.


----------



## twilight

What's the point of HBO Go on TiVo if it doesn't work with Comcast? Comcast is the largest cable provider in the US and has a monopoly in many areas.

I'm baffled though. Why can Comcast say what device I can watch HBO Go on? I pay for HBO and I own the device so WTF?


----------



## ajwees41

twilight said:


> What's the point of HBO Go on TiVo if it doesn't work with Comcast? Comcast is the largest cable provider in the US and has a monopoly in many areas.
> 
> I'm baffled though. Why can Comcast say what device I can watch HBO Go on? I pay for HBO and I own the device so WTF?


ask comcast why not on Tivo


----------



## TonyD79

twilight said:


> What's the point of HBO Go on TiVo if it doesn't work with Comcast? Comcast is the largest cable provider in the US and has a monopoly in many areas. I'm baffled though. Why can Comcast say what device I can watch HBO Go on? I pay for HBO and I own the device so WTF?


You pay Comcast for HBO.


----------



## gweempose

twilight said:


> What's the point of HBO Go on TiVo if it doesn't work with Comcast? Comcast is the largest cable provider in the US and has a monopoly in many areas.
> 
> I'm baffled though. Why can Comcast say what device I can watch HBO Go on? I pay for HBO and I own the device so WTF?


It's definitely frustrating. I went through the same thing with my Roku. For a long time, Comcast wouldn't allow it's customers to access HBO GO on it. They finally gave in. Hopefully, the same thing will happen with the TiVo.


----------

